# Interesting article on QDM...



## Labs_4_Life (Jun 22, 2006)

It looks like it's working for these guys.

http://www.startribune.com/anderson/story/1554300.html

http://www.hillviewmanagement.com/


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Props to them guys! It's nice to see people play their part and get amazing results. I'll keep dreaming that could one day happen in our traditional area. If you could care less about the headgear---shoot a doe! I won't even get started on genetics. :lol: Youngins' are beside the fact, but it's never too early to start informing.

A successful season should include enabling young bucks to run like the wind, but to each their own.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This would be very difficult to put in place.I don't know any deer hunter who doesn't want to shoot a big buck.So they all want the headgear.Since ND manages it's deer differently than Minn. by issueing doe or buck tags......you have no chance to shoot a big buck if you have a doe tag in your pocket.

As long as you can't shoot either with your tag ,they cost the same,and there are so many doe tags left over......evryone feels they might as well apply for a buck tag to at least have the chance to shoot a big one.

They may hold off on the smaller ones.....but will take one near the end of the season.

So as long as the above stays the same.....I think our GNF is managing our deer herd just fine and prefer ours to Minnesota's system of buying a general tag over the counter.If private land owners want to use QDM,that's great.....but it should not be done by the state.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

> Called Hillview Management (www.hillviewmanagement.com), the effort extends to properties approximately within a five-mile radius of tiny (actually barely existing) Hillview, Minn., not far from Park Rapids.


Thats approximately 78.5 square miles or 50,240 acres. I wonder if they let anybody that isnt a landowner or relation hunt without paying the big "bucks". If its not pay to hunt now I bet it will be within 5 years.



> One problem: All of the land enrolled in Hillview Management is private. So if you want to hunt there, you might consider marrying one of Andy Aho's nieces or nephews.


I would like to know WTF the average joe cares about them having big deer that he/she does not and will never have any access to?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would guess that the point is, no one probably had access before either. Now it is just bigger private deer instead of smaller private deer.
I am not commenting on whether it is right to do, just that the land was probably tied up before as well.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

> I don't know any deer hunter who doesn't want to shoot a big buck.


The many many little bucks sitting outside the local butcher shop waiting to be brought in would beg the differ. The owner gets stuck w/ all these little baby racks yearly because they go unaccounted for. Go figure.:roll:

I obviously see your point in applying for a buck tag for self-comfort, but of course that doesn't mean you have to pull the trigger on a developer in the makings when instead you can spend an additional measly $20 more for a meat tag if he doesn't stand up to your original standards.



> by issueing doe or buck tags......you have no chance to shoot a big buck if you have a doe tag in your pocket.


(You aren't forgetting about all the extra doe tags available for purchase are you?)

I hope you see where I'm coming from here. (If you are out to shoot a personal trophy and only that, get an additional doe tag in the 2nd or 3rd lottery if your quest deems unsuccessful instead of thinking you have to fill that buck tag.)


----------

